# Thinning shears recommendations



## G dog

Any recommendations re: thinning shears welcomed. I understand they can be pricey but I've come to believe that the cheap-o's that I (unwisely) bought somewhere are likely incapable of delivering a decent result regardless of my skill or lack thereof. We don't show but I take him in for a show groom every 4-8 weeks with breeder/exhibitor and he looks fabulous. They've let me watch and they've coached me too. I will never achieve their expertise but I continue to try to keep him looking good in between his salon visits. My hope is this gives you an idea of level I'm at. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Megora

https://www.amazon.com/Kenchii-Groo...570914319&sprefix=5+star+kench,aps,182&sr=8-4

^ recommend these.

That said. 

Remember to spare your expensive shears as much as possible. 

I have seen videos where people are chomping away around untrimmed feet with thinning shears and yikes! That's a good and fast way to dull your shears. 

If you have a lot of fur on the feet - use a cheap pair of shears to clean up first and then go to your thinning shears to finish.


----------



## Prism Goldens

These are excellent too- https://www.chonashears.net/


----------



## jeffscott947

These do just fine..Not hand made, but I have had mine for years. (much less expensive)


https://www.amazon.com/Sharf-42-Too...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## nolefan

If you don't have someone, start looking now for a top notch person to sharpen your nice scissors for you. It makes a huge difference to keep on top of that. (personal experience on that  )


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Whoa, those are some pricey shears! I use a $20 pair of thinning shears and it does fine. Some of those prices are NUTS. I do realize that if you have 5 or 10 dogs that a higher quality pair will hold up better and stay sharper then the inexpensive ones do. I don't think the average person is going to spend $150-$400 on a thinning shear.



And I totally get being educated in things as 99% of people would think spending $1000 dollars on a pool stick is crazy but when you do something and do it well, and want to do it well, the tools makes all the difference. Same with my camera. I can get a $400 camera to give quality images but my much more expensive camera makes the job so much easier.


----------



## Megora

Eric - you'd know the difference if you used one first and then the other.

The cheaper shears (I started out with a $30 pair from Sally's) are sharp the first 1-3 times you use them on the ears.... and then they start chewing when you want them to cut. 

You don't want your thinning shears to chew at the fur.

This is true of straight edge shears as well, but if you go to cut hair and it is folded the slightest bit - that' a dull pair of shears. 

And $120 is drop in the bucket. 

A lot of people I know who are grooming multiple dogs as pro handlers - they are using thinning shears that cost $300-500. Just putting it in perspective. 

My thing is thinning shears for what you want to use them for (invisible cuts) - you want the best pair you can get to avoid raggedy or frizzy ends left by dull shears. 

And it costs $20 or so to sharpen your shears so the longest you can go without getting them sharpened, the BETTER.

I got the above shears at least 5 years ago. And using them as a finisher vs a workhorse, never trimming a dirty coat, etc... - I've never had to have them sharpened. And they are still cutting very sharply like the day I bought them. 

The other shears, I'd save money on and get what is practical. 

My go to grooming set =

$120 - 6" thinning shears
$60 - 7.5" Dubl Duck Mercedes
$9 - 6" Conair yellow handle shears
$16 - Hauptner real knife (fine)
$40 - Mars Coat King (20-26 blades)

The cheap shears are what I use to clean up feet. In a pinch, that's all I need to use on feet because they are sharp and my dogs have big feet that don't need too much creative shaping. 

The Mercedes shears are only used on the edge of the ear. 

The thinning shears and stripper are used to clean up the shag on and around the ears.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

Oh I've used $150 pair of shears before and they are nice, I just get fine results from the inexpensive pairs. I'm not showing and I get the reason to buy better quality tools like I said above. I don't have an issue getting a smooth trim with the ones I use and don't worry about sharpening them, I just replace once I see they are dulling, which is about once a year.


----------



## JulesAK

I ordered the Geib Cheetah's from Amazon and they are working well so far.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VP58ZA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens

it's all in perspective.. I have some (seriously) $5 round tip 3" scissors I do the bottoms of feet with. I buy nail clippers by the dozen too and toss them when I see a nail split from one, so about every 3 months. And then I have some $450 thinning Chonas. And everything in between. I throw the $5 ones away about every 3 months. I buy 12 at a time. They're nothing special but who sees the bottom of a dog's foot anyway? I have been using the Chonas for 2 years w no sharpening (and the woman whose company it was died and now I am afraid to have someone else sharpen them when that time comes- that's a real art to do well) and I do at least 8-10 dogs' ears a week w them. I have another pair of Kenchi spyders thinners I use for the tops and edge bevels on ears and maybe (depending) the lower front of feet. A pair of 7" curved GEibs I have had over 15 years and can't replace for ear edges. They are so much heavier now than they used to be and I will probably be buried w my Geibs. And a tiny pair of Christensen straights I use to edge the feet. 

I groom a yorkie- him, I use some Christensen's I bought used for his little face, they're longer and heavier and I can make fewer cuts with no marking up his face. 

The tools you use do matter. But certainly most people do start w Sally's Beauty Supply $50 sets I would imagine. And they might be fine to learn on. One litter I found a set on amazon that they gave me a bulk price on for puppy people to purchase- so I offered it to everyone @ that discounted price. It was a decent set, I tried them out. Better than the Sally's sets, and cheaper. But the next litter I wasn't able to get again. I'm going to have two litters in the late winter and might try to find a deal again- if I do I will post it.


----------



## G dog

Thank you for taking the time to share info. I appreciate it. Sorry for delayed response. Had log on issues. I sincerely appreciate "getting a leg up" on issues from those with experience.


----------

